# Newbie... question on relocation expenses



## escalier (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello! This is my first post. I am thinking of relocating to New Zealand from ththe USA with my two teenage daughters.

I'm trying to figure out what kind of expenses we are facing. Some questions, to begin:

1. Is it very usual to be able to negotiate the international relocation expenses as part of a job offer? Has anyone done so?

2. Is it very usual to be able to negotiate additional vacation days? I know the minimum is four weeks, but would negotiate for more if I thought it reasonable, as I currently have more.

3. Has anyone relocated dogs from the USA to NZ? How was the experience? What was the approximate cost? Is it difficult to find rental housing with large (I'm talking LARGE) dogs - we have two Great Danes and an Old English Sheepdog.

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there - welcome to the Forum


escalier said:


> ......2. Is it very usual to be able to negotiate additional vacation days? I know the minimum is four weeks, but would negotiate for more if I thought it reasonable, as I currently have more.......


I did this on my first job here - they gave me 5 weeks instead of 4. However, where I currently work probably wouldn't have. Some companies (like my previous one) also allowed you to buy days off - and many NZ companies seem OK with time off unpaid. I think it's because we're tucked down so far away fro everyone else they know it takes time to get places


----------



## escalier (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

